# 2022 Vegas shoot?



## marshal824 (Aug 1, 2020)

WhT are the chances they’ll have it in February 22?


----------



## TheLaudOne (Jul 20, 2021)

Commenting to get updates.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Scheduled for 3 thru 6 of Feb. 2022


----------



## NoDakarcherydude (Aug 8, 2021)

forgive my ignorance here as I am new to the tournament type shoots, but is this open for fans to watch or just for competitors


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh yes there is no charge to watch and the Big shoot off will most likely be Sat night hence the reason for the extra day being listed and incase they need to space out the shooters.. This is not an ignorance issue. This was a very good question, but I have one for you Why Not shoot?? Then you can experience the best of both worlds


----------



## NoDakarcherydude (Aug 8, 2021)

archer_nm said:


> Oh yes there is no charge to watch and the Big shoot off will most likely be Sat night hence the reason for the extra day being listed and incase they need to space out the shooters.. This is not an ignorance issue. This was a very good question, but I have one for you Why Not shoot?? Then you can experience the best of both worlds


Heck yeah. I’d shoot, but have no idea how a Vegas shoot works or how/where to qualify


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

If you don't mind I can explain it to you as until I moved to Texas I was the South West Councilman (7 SW States) and help run the Vegas shoot. Vegas round is 30 arrows shot at a multi colored face, (same as US Archery with a small exception) the target is scored 10 - 6 on a 3 spot target and 10 - 1 on a single spot. Possible 300 points. No qualifying you pay your money and shoot away. 
If you go to NFAA Vegas 2019 and watch the Big shoot off. What equipment are you shooting ?? Sights ? release ?? Tell me and I will direct to accordingly. Most likely flights?? Let me know


----------



## NoDakarcherydude (Aug 8, 2021)

archer_nm said:


> If you don't mind I can explain it to you as until I moved to Texas I was the South West Councilman (7 SW States) and help run the Vegas shoot. Vegas round is 30 arrows shot at a multi colored face, (same as US Archery with a small exception) the target is scored 10 - 6 on a 3 spot target and 10 - 1 on a single spot. Possible 300 points. No qualifying you pay your money and shoot away.
> If you go to NFAA Vegas 2019 and watch the Big shoot off. What equipment are you shooting ?? Sights ? release ?? Tell me and I will direct to accordingly. Most likely flights?? Let me know


Shooting a Quest Archery Centec bow. Fast Eddie XL with Ultraview 4x lens, 3/32 peep, and Hamskea ProHunter rest, Nock On Backstrap back tension release, Black Eagle PS23s, three fletch with wraps. nothing spectacular.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Good sounding setup, then you can shoot unlimited in the flights unless you want to shoot Championship, look farther down and you can see shoot off from other years. You need to try and make it, as this is the Super bowl of archery. Watch Chris Bee's $100,000 and you will get a taste of it all.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Aug 8, 2021)

marshal824 said:


> WhT are the chances they’ll have it in February 22?


I wanna know🤌👨‍🍳


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

kilgoretrout said:


> I wanna know🤌👨‍🍳


They have hotel ready for reservations and shooting registrations open early Oct.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Aug 8, 2021)

archer_nm said:


> They have hotel ready for reservations and shooting registrations open early Oct.


Sick


----------



## Steven Bressan (May 6, 2009)

Wow, I remember the Vegas shoot from the 70s. It was a blast to attend and I recommend it to every archer including new shooters. I placed 4th in the main even with recurve one year and 1st in the firsts flight. Made $500. Seems like there is a lot more money these days.

I also coached three young shooters to win in their class. I hope everyone that goes has as great a time as we did in the 70s.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

.......................Vegas


----------



## Merrittb (Aug 21, 2021)

I would like to try it one day. Never been to the Vegas shoot.


----------



## Stewartad1 (Oct 4, 2021)

Followinf


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

Do you get to choose your shooting times?


----------



## daleofmesa (Aug 22, 2015)

No! I wish you could, but not a chance. They will not even make allowances for airline flights on Sunday.
Dale


----------



## Steven Bressan (May 6, 2009)

It's been years since I went to the Vegas Shoot. It's something you should not miss. Lots of fun, meet new and old friends and a lot of shooting. Hopefully they will have sponsor tents. You can learn a lot.

I remember shooting a perfect 300 with my fingers and recurve. Brought it to my sponsor's booth and they said it wasn't that great a deal ( with a release ). I did get a lot of Kudos when they saw I was shooting one of their first target recurves.

I ended up 3rd that year. I was excited. Finished first a few years later.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Registration is OPEN! I read there are over 1000 registered already.


----------



## drake.fordyce (Nov 6, 2021)

Hoping to be able to be back in the states early enough to go this year!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I need to pass the word, OK Championship BB the State of Texas has been challenged by California to see who has the the most signed up at Vegas. Lets get signed up


----------



## fhsutiger149 (12 mo ago)

vegas is getting close


----------



## School Marshal (10 mo ago)

I always look forward to the Chris Bee follow up videos. I’m sure he will be there


----------

